# Ladies: Would you prefer to date a man youngerr or older than you?



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Ladies: Would you prefer to date younger or older than you and why?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm hoping for older to win since I'm older than most on SAS. Now if only anybody of any age would want to date me.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Probably older or same age...younger aren't really too set in who they are as a person. Tho younger is more likely to fix my not very experienced requirment. Soooooo its tough to say.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

My last bf was older. My current bf is younger. I don't think the age thing makes that much of a difference, really.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I like younger coz I relate to them more I like 10 yrs younger lol 
I think mentally i'm a lot younger then my actual age of 30 coz of my lack of social experiences/ development since I was 14
and some times I like guys 1-2 yrs older then me


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

oddly i've only ever liked any guys my age or older, with one exception. (it also has to do with not socializing with guys younger, since i didn't at school and the group of people i mostly see are up to.. 6 years older, i guess). it's not really something i always think of, though. once you get to know someone you get a feel for their maturity level and if it's within the same range as yours its not something you'd keep in mind. i tend to feel like a kid around a lot of people, but it's more of a paranoid SA-thought about appearing too young and having them not take me seriously. i look a few years younger than i am and also sound it too. :| i don't like it most of them time but i don't worry about it as much as i used to


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I want a guy about the same age as me, but I would go about 2 years older or younger if I was attracted to the guy.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

ChrissyQ said:


> I like younger coz I relate to them more I like em 10 yrs younger lol
> I think mentally i'm a lot younger then my actual age of 30 coz of my lack of social experiences development since I was 14
> and some times I tend to like guys 1-2 yrs older then me


you should work as a teacher in high school then


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ahhhgggg - so ....many ....jokes - about.......Eat Me ....brand....dates!!!!!

Must......resist!!

I've been in....many relationships, but never really dated. And I should have.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

I'm 25 and I'd like to date a man in his 30s. As for a lover I'd defnitely go with a man in his late 40s early 50s...hell yes.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

older... more experienced and hopefully more mature and hopefully better off financially.


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

I have only dated older. Sometimes much older.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Older (45-55), no taller than 5'8" and preferably with a receding hairline... that is my favorite look. Not sure why but every guy I date looks like this.


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

i've never dated anyone, but im more attracted to older men. i don't think i would ever rule anyone out because of age though. Unless it was illegal.


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

pita said:


> My last bf was older. My current bf is younger. I don't think the age thing makes that much of a difference, really.


coudn't agree more. the only thing that really steadily changes with age, is your age.


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

Same age, probably. But really, I'd go for any guy 18-25.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

Jurexic5 said:


> coudn't agree more. the only thing that really steadily changes with age, is your age.


this is true but sometimes people just have certain tastes. for instance I am ALWAYS checking out the older men be it in real life or in literature or the cinema. I just like the way men look when they reach that age and they have taken good care of themselves. sooooo sexy. That said, I also have dated 4 years younger and 22 years older. I guess it just depends on how you hit it off, but sitting here right now I'm digging the grey...hell yes.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I like same age or older. For some reason, it never occurs to me that a guy younger than 19 or 20 (or more than two years younger) is datable at all. I don't know why, I just do.


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> this is true but sometimes people just have certain tastes. for instance I am ALWAYS checking out the older men be it in real life or in literature or the cinema. I just like the way men look when they reach that age and they have taken good care of themselves. sooooo sexy. That said, I also have dated 4 years younger and 22 years older. I guess it just depends on how you hit it off, but sitting here right now I'm digging the grey...hell yes.


That's a very valid point. 

This topic just gives me a feeling that most women probably won't consider dating me at first glance; even the ones that are younger than I am. I'm going on my mid-20s, but I look very young (~18ish), and because of this I only seem to attract the really really young ladies. So I can understand those that would say dating someone a lot younger than they are would feel socially awkward and unacceptable.

This is just a minor rant, nothing to be taken seriously.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't have a preference. Anywhere from legal to dead.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

One has to define what older & younger even means. Is it something trivial like a year or two or is the person a generation apart from you.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

For me it would mean a decade older or younger.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

For me it means 5 years


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ That's a cool ninja avatar MissMay. 

Used to be women preferred older men, and while that's still somewhat true, I think that rule is changing. At a dating website I was contacted by 3 women at least 5 years older than me. I declined tho. Hey I didn't say MY rule was changing. :b. Kidding. It wasn't actually their age per se. For me 5 years younger than me would be good. Not that anyone asked me.  :b


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 23, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> I don't have a preference. Anywhere from legal to dead.


Good answer.


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

guess i'm the only one who likes guys much younger than me.anything from 16 to 23 is ok for me.i'm 21.too bad don't have any yet.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

It would depend on where you are at in life. When I first married, the guy was almost to the day one year older than me; basically the same age.

However, when I married again at 32, my husband was/is 13 years older than me. But, by this point, I was divorced, had a few more relationships in between, and had a teenaged kid. Hardly a babe in the woods.

The difference between 18 and 30 is huge. But the difference between 35 and 47 is somewhat less based on the time in life you are at. At least to me... :stu

I didnt particularly seek out someone older than me, we just clicked, it just happened. I wasnt even looking for a relationship when I met him. Sometimes things just fall into place.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I just decided I want a boyfriend. NOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Depends. Age doesnt matter much. 
Maturity and personality matter most. And just cause a guy is 30 doesnt necessarily mean he's more mature than an 18 year old. In fact I had a friend once who was 17 and more mature than most 20 something year olds I knew. I wanted to date him but didn't cause of his age. And I was 23 at the time.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

and now that he's 19 he doesnt even live here anymore


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

It depends on maturity. However, I wouldn't date a guy that is closer to my mom's age than my age. I think my cut off age is 33.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

MissMay1977 said:


> I just decided I want a boyfriend. NOW!!!!!!!!!


:lol

MissMay, your eccentricity makes me smile


----------



## TaniaN (Jun 24, 2009)

I always liked guys who were older than me, didn't even acknowledge guys who were so much as 2 years younger than me. And guess what, my fiance is 5 years younger than me. Go figure lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm 21, so I wouldn't be too comfortable going much younger. Maaaybe two years.

I'm generally attracted to men at least the same age as me, up to maybe a decade older. I would be willing to date someone a few years younger if he was totes awesome though.


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

I don't care what age they are as long as we are compatible.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Being 30, I would date someone between 25-35. Most guys 19 have more social experience than me.


----------



## tiberius (Feb 9, 2007)

SAgirl said:


> Being 30, I would date someone between 25-35. Most guys 19 have more social experience than me.


Ok, I'm a male so this is bit off topic, but I have the same problem... and I bet many others on this site do as well. If I wanted to date someone with the same social experience, they would be 17yo on average. And that's a bit too young for me - I'm 25. But even if you date someone with (a lot) more experience, it's not necessarily a bad thing. You might even learn something from them or at least you get some social experience when you get involved with them. :love


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Just Lurking said:


> :lol
> 
> MissMay, your eccentricity makes me smile


<bows> thank you!


----------



## sprout (Jul 31, 2009)

I've always been attracted to older men, as in 15 to 20 years older. I wouldn't have a problem dating someone my age, but I don't think I could date someone who is more than 3 years younger than I am.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Older. As already mentioned, maturity obviously comes into play. So I could eaily go with someone younger if it meant we were compatible. I'm 19. Males in my age group don't know how to talk to females for the most part. They scream obsceneties and whistle at them through the passenger side windows. Guys around here seem to only have confidence in groups. And I don't mean confidence as in what all of us here strive for, I mean that fake act they can't get enough of. Preposterone.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Older. As already mentioned, maturity obviously comes into play. So I could eaily go with someone younger if it meant we were compatible. I'm 19. Males in my age group don't know how to talk to females for the most part. They scream obsceneties and whistle at them through the passenger side windows. Guys around here seem to only have confidence in groups. And I don't mean confidence as in what all of us here strive for, I mean that fake act they can't get enough of. Preposterone.


there are great 19-year-old guys, they are just lurking in the sidelines, sitting under shaded trees reading _peanuts _comic strips, thinking about how all teenage girls act fake and conceited except for the occasional beautiful but shy girl who wanders by, and wondering somberly why those shy girls never notice him.


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

I prefer older, though they don't have to be tons older. I just like more mature, experienced men who are looking to have a serious relationship and who do not desire to go out all the time and be social. Now, if a guy my age or younger is like that, great, but in my experience, that's not the way of the world.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

ive never dated anyone younger so i voted older


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm 19. Males in my age group don't know how to talk to females for the most part. They scream obsceneties and whistle at them through the passenger side windows.


Sorry to interject, but I happen to know guys my age who still do that, but have gotten better at it so that it seems that they are more respectful when, in fact, they aren't. They are the same guys that would actually consider dating a 19 year old girl (for maybe a few weeks until they get what they want). Be careful: it seems to me that a good number of older men that date women that are significantly younger than they are are really after just one thing.


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

I think now at my age, I am far more committed to a serious relationship,then when I was younger.Also,I have a much better understanding of what love truly is,its wanting what is best for another person.Younger guys seem to have a more selfish attitude about relationships;like what can I get out of this.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Umm... the poll result doesn't look very promising for me. There are just as many females that don't want to date anyone as there are who prefer younger guys.

It sucks for me because I can't stand (most) teenage girls. A lot of them are just sooo shallow. So if this poll is really a representation of the wider population... well, I will probably have to wait a decade or two...


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

It doesn't matter much. i've been attracted to guys who were a few years younger and much older than me.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

I dont date anyone under than 23, plus I wouldnt date a guy over 38. Between the ages of 23-38 is really my age range, so I prefer younger or older. Im 27 years old by the way.


----------



## sadsurvivor (Dec 5, 2008)

Depends...I used to prefer older men more. When I was in my 20's I was once attracted to a man in his 60's. I loved his down to earth personality and great sense of humor. Now that I am older (31) I look, feel and act younger than I really am. In general, older men intimidate me because they have a lot of life experience. I feel like they would sort of expect me to have a lot of experience too because I am no spring chicken. It's hard to explain to people why I don't have experience. So lately I find myself attracted more to men my own age and younger. I'm still open to men of all ages as long as they aren't cocky or judgmental.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Older for me too. But if I met a great guy my age or maybe a year younger, I don't think I'd be turning him down just because of that. Older is what I am attracted to though.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm not a female but I have always thought the female being a little older would even things out, females in general live longer than males, average life expectancy is almost a decade more for women it would be like getting someone already 10 or 20 years older than you and a good chance of dieing 5-10 years before your dieing age, that's along time to be alone, assuming all goes well and he is "the one." If the female is a little over the life expectancy kinda evens out, of course **** happens and a disease or something can turn things around but assuming all goes well, it could be beneficial for the female to be a bit older.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

outcast69 said:


> I think now at my age, I am far more committed to a serious relationship,then when I was younger.Also,I have a much better understanding of what love truly is,its wanting what is best for another person.Younger guys seem to have a more selfish attitude about relationships;like what can I get out of this.


I want this too, unfortunately I am 25 it seems like guys in their 20s have the "what can I get out of this" mentality. Thus, I am still single.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Always thought OLDER, younger was just eww. But now in my mid 20s I reckon if I didnt have a partner, who is the only guy Ive ever been with who is my own age, (all others have been atleast 5 years older), I could see myself going younger, nothing under 20 though, thats just getting a bit weird considering I have a teenage younger brother and the thought of being someone who could be a friend of my brothers is just EWW!. I still have a preference for older men, within reason.. Im 24, I reckon 32 would be my limit.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

nothing to fear said:


> there are great 19-year-old guys, they are just lurking in the sidelines, sitting under shaded trees reading _peanuts _comic strips, thinking about how all teenage girls act fake and conceited except for the occasional beautiful but shy girl who wanders by, and wondering somberly why those shy girls never notice him.


Valid point. There are definitely decent 19-year-olds, they're just hard to come by. Even still, I prefer older.



STKinTHEmud said:


> Sorry to interject, but I happen to know guys my age who still do that, but have gotten better at it so that it seems that they are more respectful when, in fact, they aren't. They are the same guys that would actually consider dating a 19 year old girl (for maybe a few weeks until they get what they want). Be careful: it seems to me that a good number of older men that date women that are significantly younger than they are are really after just one thing.


Heh, yeah. Men of all ages can be ridiculous. Women aren't any better either. It's all about finding a personality that doesn't clash with yours (speaking for myself). I am well aware there are plenty of people just in it for one thing.
Anyway, I won't get into anything else, having more opinions than real experience.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

when I was in cegep my friends used to joke that I used to hit the senior's homes to pick up guys cause I was always crushing on teachers or pointing out hot 40 somethings when we'd be out. nothing has changed. boys my own age are fun but I'm always looking at guys who are 35+. I find grey hair can be so sexy and a man can be good looking so long as he keeps in good shape. there is a man like that on my softball team who is 57 and me and this other girl who is about 30 are always saying that he is so dashing and handsome...looooooool.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Same age. I find it hard to really relate to people who are more than 3 years from my age. And 3 years older is preferable to 3 years younger... just because they'd be more likely to know what they want in life, but I could swing either way.


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't really have any experiance, but I prefer guys my own age. Maybe 6 or 7 years older than me and 2 or 3 years younger. Most guys who ask me out are 15 years older than me, no thanks.


----------



## abejareina1989 (Aug 29, 2009)

I dunno what it is, but I can't see myself dating soemone younger than me. I want them to be more experienced, stronger, and all of that. It's kinda silly, I know. I really like to have someone to look up to and someone to help me along the way...:b


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Come to think of it. I think it depends on whether I want to be the 'teacher'. Meaning I want a fun young man! A kind of immaturity that perhaps we missed when all we want when were younger is maturity. I was thinking the other day.. Perhaps immaturity is what we miss when we get to a boring mature stage in life, we kinda regress? You see it all the time, middle aged mothers dressing like their teen daughters, oldies trying to talk like teens etc. Its kinda sad. But would explain the younger man craze. Lately I feel old, (yeah I know Im 24 lol) and am finding younger men attractive (hey Im practically married so NO I wouldnt, but I can look okay!).
Or alternatively I want to be the 'student' when I want an experienced mature man to enjoy a more mature moments with and have conversations with and who doesnt get fired up at the petty lil things in relationships, someone whos been there and is on the same level as me.
But some would say, men dont grow up.. lol. So who knows.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Older...32 would be my limit...a 10 year age gap at the most.


----------

